# WICHTIG - ÄNDERUNG IN DER WEBCONFIG.TXT



## Regnor (6. Mai 2008)

Servus,
Um weiterhin die aktuellen Beta-Versionen zu erhalten geht wie beschrieben vor.
Öffnet die "webconfig.txt" in eurem BLASC Verzeichnis und ändert diese wie folgt ab:
Aus:
http://www.buffed.de/clientdata/beta/WebConfig_Beta.xml
wird
http://www.buffed.de/clientdata/beta/WebConfig.xml

dann sollte alles funzen.

Gruß Matze


----------

